# Northern Water Snake + Baby!



## ShaneKPhotography (May 14, 2011)

Make sure click view at full size otherwise they look blurry 




05-12-11 Northern Water Snake Adult by ShaneK Photography, on Flickr




05-12-11 Northern Water Snake Baby 1 by ShaneK Photography, on Flickr




05-12-11 Northern Water Snake Baby 2 by ShaneK Photography, on Flickr


----------



## STM (May 14, 2011)

Some great shots; I especially like the last one! I love snakes, always have, and have had probably a dozen, both venomous and non-venomous, as pets over the years! We have no shortage of eastern diamondbacks (some of the up to 5' or more) where I live, I need to go hunt some down and photograph them! You have just inspired me, thanks!


----------

